# Getting My First Table at a Bottle Show - Aiken, SC - May 12, 2018



## Augusta GA (Feb 25, 2018)

I would really appreciate some suggestions for a newbie bottle collector participating in his first show.  

Not sure where to start, but I guess the most basic question is pricing.  How would I know the values of the bottles?  I'm sure that I have nothing valuable, but I do have some sodas that seem to be uncommon.  Don't want to sell a $5 bottle for $2.

Any easy ways to display the bottles?

I was thinking about using business card stock (2x3 inches) to label each bottle as I will probably have only 30-40 bottles for sale or trade.

I'm sure there are questions that I don't even know to ask...  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 26, 2018)

If you only have that many bottles for sale, I would suggest laying the bottles down...this way it is easy for someone to see all of the bottles.  If you have a lot of round bottles, put something soft (like a piece of a comforter) under the table covering so the bottles don't roll when they are laid down.  Make sure they are all priced...I hate tables where nothing has a price tag.  Do some research before the show online to see if any of your bottles have been sold in the past and for what price...I would suggest the "sold items" search (not the "completed items" search as just because someone is asking a certain price for something doesn't mean it is worth that) on eBay as a good start.  Don't worry too much about underselling bottles...people love a bargain and it is better to move some stock than be stuck with it.  Make sure you bring plenty of change as there is always someone who buys your $2 bottle with a $20 bill.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 26, 2018)

A $5 bottle might vary in price + or-$2.00 anyways. You'll see a bottle on 1 table for $10, then same bottle on another table for $5 & then same bottle on another table for $15. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 28, 2018)

I agree with nhpharm..
Go to ebay and at the top use the "search for anything" box, type in your bottle and use "all categories" and click on search.
Then on the left click on "sold Listings" and there ya go...

Even then you will see a bunch of different sold prices.
Pick a middle ground that you feel comfortable with and go for it.

Unless you want to pack it all home.... be reasonable..

Have fun and welcome to the sickness... I mean Hobby


----------



## Augusta GA (May 12, 2018)

As you can see from the pics, I followed the advice from nhpharm in having the bottles flat with padding to keep them from rolling. Had a great time.  Sold a few, bought a few.  Learned a lot.  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## sandchip (May 12, 2018)

Very nicely presented.


----------

